# Ultram / Tramadol



## BlueTank (Jun 2, 2010)

Anybody have any luck with this. Is this worth even concidering for a second? Or is this just trouble?

I havent looked into much, but It seems like it would just be like something that would sedate the living hell out of you. I dunno. And like a replacement for Benzos. But Ultram could be worse right because its some sort of narcotic??? blarg.


----------



## Claymore (Jun 13, 2009)

BlueTank said:


> http://www.youtube.c...feature=related
> 
> Anybody have any luck with this. Is this worth even concidering for a second? Or is this just trouble?
> 
> I havent looked into much, but It seems like it would just be like something that would sedate the living hell out of you. I dunno. And like a replacement for Benzos. But Ultram could be worse right because its some sort of narcotic??? blarg.


Narcotic painkillers like Oxycodone, Hydrocodone, Morphine, drugs like that make DP COMPLETELY go away and replace it with a warth, fuzzy, safe feeling. Or at least it does for me and every other DP person i've talked to who have taken them. They seem to be EXTREMELY anti-dissociative. I've heard good things about Ultram and have taken it, but I haven't taken enough to see if it made a difference. I don't think its as good as the others at all. MAN, I'D GIVE MY (NO WAIT) I'D GIVE BOTH MY NUTS FOR A BIG BAG OF PERCOCET RIGHT NOW!!!!!. I wouldn't have DP for about a week.


----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

Okay first off tramadol which is the opioid in ultram, ultracet, tridural, ralivia and others (i just listed off some north american brand names) is not a typical opioid such as codeine, hydrocodone, oxycodone, morphine, hydromorphone, diamorphine aka heroin or fentanyl. It has very weak mu opioid receptor binding but it is also a serotonin norepinephrine reuptake inhibitor. So it's a SNRI like effexor or cymbalta with a tiny bit of opioid effects.

This means it has potential in treatng depression (it's sometimes prescribed off label for this) but it also means your going to get alot of the same side effects as you do with drugs like effexor. Though i never found it to be as shitty as effexor but the longest ive taken tramadol for is a week tops and even then i might have taken a day off i think. You also have a good chance that you're going to get hit with WORSE withdrawals then coming off oxycodone, morphine, etc since you are going to be going through SNRI withdrawal as well as opioid withdrawal. Though the opioid withdrawal part of it should be milder then coming off oxy, morphine or heroin but this is just a theory based on tramadols mild opioid effects.

The use of opiates/opioids (i don't use the term narcotics as it's not specific to opiates and in case anyone is wondering opiates usually refer to naturally occuring or semi synthetic drugs with opium like effects while opioids refer to fully synthetic drugs with opium like effects) in the treatment of depression or mental disorders in general is far from new. They have been used to treat various mental illnesses as far back as anyone recognized that there was anything wrong with anyone in the head or as we call it today the brain. Most opiates/opioids have some anti-depressant effects since they cause euphoria and a sense of well being. God knows i self medicated enough with them over a long ass period of time to treat my bipolar disorder. The results where umm mixed to say the least







.

Tramadol could worsen dp/dr more so then your regular old opiates like good ol morphine due to it's SNRI effects. It made me feel really weird, kinda spaced out and nauseous. It also worsened my bipolar disorder due to the SNRI properties as SNRI's or any anti-depressant that touches serotonin make me completely batshit crazy like they do with many people with bipolar disorder. So although it's not my most hated opioid (propoxyphene the stuff in darvon and darvocet takes the prize for that) but it's down there on my list of opioids that i have a liking for. It does absolutly nothing to help my pain at all and it worsens my bipolar disorder so yeah not the drug for me really. Also i can't get high off the shit at all.

A few words of caution about tramadol i thought id go over. Although it's a very hit or miss drug where some people love it and others hate it with a passion the ones that love it seem to REALLY love it. A few people i know that are addicted to it are fanatical about it to the point where they abuse the living shit out of their tramadol prescription and run out then go spend all their cash ordering it off the internet. It must be hard to run out of tramadol and not be able to get your doctor to write you another script since here in canada many doctors don't think twice about giving out loads of the sample packs to you that whatever drug company has pushed on them for no matter what type or severity of pain you have. The drug reps must tell doctors that tramadol is like morphine in it's painkilling abilities with none of the addiction because many of them seem to believe it. Also since tramadol is not a controlled substance doctors don't have to worry about getting in any trouble. So yes it can be rather addictive and i have even heard a few people say that kicking heroin or fentanyl was easier. Yikes.

Also there is the seizure risk associated with tramadol especially when you get to the 400mg a day mark. So if you are prone to seizures at all or are tapering off a benzodiazepine or a drug from any class of anti-convulsants or have just stopped one this drug is not for you. Also if you are on any drugs that also lower the seizure threshold such as wellbutrin (bupropion), most anti-psychotics both typical and atypical, tricyclic anti-depressants as well as many other drugs that i can't be bothered to list here or can't remember off the top of my head tramadol may not be for you. It lowers the seizure threshold especially above the 400mg a day mark but this does not stop some people from going over the 400mg a day mark and risking tonic clonic seizures.

There is also the risk of serotonin syndrome when taken with other serotonic drugs such as SSRI's, SNRI's, most tricyclics, MAOI's (amoung the other risks of taking it with MAOI's), atypical anti-depressants such as trazadone, mirtazapine, etc, dextromethorphan and i think MDMA as well. Im not sure about the interactions with MDMA but i certainly wouldnt mix the 2.

Im not saying this is a bad drug but it's just not for me. It may help some people with dp/dr but like with any other drug it will make other people worse. Thats just the luck of the draw really and not taking that risk means not trying any medications which could very well mean a lifetime of untreated dp/dr. So this drug like any other has it's risks and also has it's benefits.

Another opioid that is used off label for treating depression is buprenorphine. It's the opioid in suboxone and subutex that is used in treating opioid addiction and is quickly becoming the drug of choice in opioid mateniance programs atleast in the US. They are the same drug except suboxone has naloxone in it and subutex does not so it gives doctors the idea that it can't be abused IV. When in fact buprenorphine has a strong enough binding affinity to the mu receptor that it overrides the naloxone thus suboxone is fucking pointless except for getting doctors to write out scripts easier.

Im not telling anyone not to use tramadol to treat dp/dr, depression or anything else i just believe in people making informed decisions before they go taking any medications.



> It seems like it would just be like something that would sedate the living hell out of you. I dunno. And like a replacement for Benzos.


 I as well as many other people i know get a odd stimulant effect from it not sedation but many people do get a sedative effect from it. Also tramadol is nothing like benzodiazepines much less a replacement for them. I never found any opiate/opioid to be as good at treating my dp/dr, brain fog and anxiety as clonazepam is.

Wow that was long







. Props to anyone that read all that!


----------



## 106473 (Feb 7, 2017)

comfortably numb said:


> EVERYTHING comfortably numb said


My depression reminded me of a headache I had like a year ago and took 2 Tramadol.. looking back that's the best i've felt and i'm now trying to work out why.

It made me feel great, no pressure in head, good thinking, happy as....but made me spaced out, hence the opioid dissociation?

so I need *serotonin and norepinephrine, *basically SNRI?

Thanks for the information, great read, much appreciated comfortably numb.


----------

